# What are symptoms of gerd?



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

What exactly are the symptoms of gerd. I have chrone's disease for 20 years now. Never had problems with the upper stomach until recently. It feels like a mild burning in my throat , but my stomach feels like it is being pinched or something like that and it feels heavy and I feel nausea. Does this sound like gerd?Thanks Carmen


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi carmen:Here's a link for Heartburn, Reflux and GERDIt's not very long but covers your question pretty well.What you are experiencing might be GERD but only your doc can make a definitive diagnosis with appropriate tests.


----------

